# Power Feeder Install



## Rick_B (Feb 12, 2017)

I have recently rebuilt a Bridgeport 6F-B power feeder.  Today I worked on getting the table/ lead screw/power feeder installed.  The one thing I couldn't check through this whole process was the length of the lead screw.  I went with some internet information and had it cut to 36-1/4" total length.  Turns out it is too long.  The lead screw bottoms out on the power feeder shaft before the mounting bracket on the power feeder gets to the table.  When I tighten the mounting  bolts  there is bout an 1/8" gap.  I guess too long is better than too short 

So options - I see two.  A spacer between the power feeder mounting bracket  and table or (the right thing) pull the lead screw back out  and have it machined to length and, likely, recut a woodruff key slot.  Unless something has another bright idea I'll probably pull the lead screw.  I'm not fond of the spacer idea

Assuming I fix the lead screw - the one question I have is should the lead screw bump into the power feed output shaft or should there be a little clearance  between them?  My thought is too take about 1/4" of the length?

Thanks for your thoughts

Rick


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey Rick, Of course I haven't gotten past the other issues. But I think if you are going to put a spacer the left side is best. It wouldn't be too hard to get a set of threaded transfer pins put those where the socket head screws are... tap on a piece of stock, drill and mostly be done(aside from whatever type of shaping you do to that piece of stock.). Might need longer screws after but maybe not. At least on that end you don't have as much going on as the feed mount side.  Now you have my 30 cents worth. lol

Paul


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 13, 2017)

Good morning Paul - I am definitely leaning towards a spacer but I was thinking about the right side.  I have the old bearing bracket to use as a pattern and the power feed just slides onto the lead screw and bolts.  I am going to think about your idea though.

Last I read you were going to send your motor out for evaluatin - have you heard anything back yet?

Rick


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 13, 2017)

Rick_B said:


> Good morning Paul - I am definitely leaning towards a spacer but I was thinking about the right side.  I have the old bearing bracket to use as a pattern and the power feed just slides onto the lead screw and bolts.  I am going to think about your idea though.
> 
> Last I read you were going to send your motor out for evaluatin - have you heard anything back yet?
> 
> Rick



If you aren't planning on doing anything with the bracket you could just modify it to fit as just a spacer? Since its already the proper shape?  Of course with all that work you might just take the screw out again and get it machined down to proper size.

I called on my motor last week and left a message. They didn't call back....I haven't had time to try again. I assume they must be really busy. 

Paul


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 14, 2017)

Paul - I think it would be a lot of work to modify the exising bracket.  I already used it to create a 1/4" mdf template and ordered a piece of 1/4" alumnum plate from McMaster.  It should be a fairly easy job to shape the aluminumand transfer the bolt pattern.  The end result should be a spacer I can use on either side of the table.

Rick


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 15, 2017)

Rick, Sounds like a plan in progress. Let me know how it goes. 

Paul


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 16, 2017)

had a minor set back Paul - when I ordered the spacer material I inadvetantly clicked on .025" thick instead of .250" so I had to reorder.  The sad part is I have a hunk of 1/4" material that is about 1-1/2" too wide.  It would likely work but I wanted to make sure I had support under the entire mounting surface of the feeder where it meets the table.

Rick


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ah well I've done the same a bunch of times. (ordering issues) But only a minor setback for sure, in a few days all will be well again!
Paul


----------



## Rick_B (Feb 20, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## expressline99 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rick_B said:


> The spacer material arrived today and I got it made and installed
> 
> MDF Template - the plan was to rough cut the spacer to size and then use a template and router - that worked but it let a pretty ragged edge so I had to do some filing
> 
> ...



Hey Rick looks great. Half way up is right on the oil level and I have been told regular 90 wt gear oil will be fine. That's what I've already bought for mine. Just just waiting for the parts to come back. I also pulled the head off mine yesterday and disassembled it into sections. I am going to break down the belt housing today to see what inserts it has.
Paul


----------

